# Animierte Fahne



## H8Society (17. August 2005)

Hallo

Ich hab mal ne Frage und Zwar,Ich hab Adobe Photoshop neu und weiss nicht wie funktioniert.Jetzt wollte ich eine animierte Fahne erstellen aber ich weiss nicht wie.Und mit demTutorial Fahne im Wind komm ich nicht klar besser gesagt ich verstehe es nicht.Könnte mir jemand mal ne genaue anleitung geben wie ich sowas mache.

Ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Xdreamer (17. August 2005)

http://www.grafx-design.com/14photo.html

Sollte dir weiterhelfen :-]


----------



## H8Society (17. August 2005)

Ja danke werde es mal versuchen kann zwar kein english aber mal sehen


----------



## H8Society (17. August 2005)

Ich verstehe es nicht.Jetzt hab ich mir noch mal das Tutorial von hier angeschaut und ich bekomme es nicht hin.Bei mir klappt das nicht mit dem Matrix Teil das lässt sich nicht einfügen und wie zeichne ich Hilfslinien.


So hab es jetzt glaub ich geschnallt.Ist zwar zu sehr verzerrt aber das probier ich noch aus.

Und wie bekomme ich die Fahne nun in Bewegung


----------



## Leola13 (17. August 2005)

Hai,

versuchs mal hier 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## H8Society (20. August 2005)

Jo danke bin aber immer noch nicht zum ergebniss gekommen.Wie animiere ich nun ne Flagge


----------



## Pazu (20. August 2005)

Indem du versch. Versionen der Flagge erstellst, denke ich.


----------



## H8Society (20. August 2005)

Ja hab ich schon gemacht aber das sieht  aus.Irgendwo mach ich was falsch.


----------



## Pazu (20. August 2005)

Zeig mal.

(Postverlängerung)


----------



## H8Society (20. August 2005)

Hab das schon wieder gelöscht.Ich hab die erste Fahne zusammengestellt und dann verzerrt so wie hier http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto01.php
beschrieben.Die zweite dann ein bisl mehr verzerrt usw. aber das geht so nicht


----------

